# Practical joke on Brother in Law!



## ledfordtm (May 7, 2006)

So here recently me and the BIL have been poking fun at one another and I decided to really get into his head. He hunts in some shape or form 300 days a year. He has been running bobcats with hound dogs for years but recently sold them all and invested in lion dogs. He has hit it hard the past 6 months really going after one of these elusive creatures. He has been from Terlingua to Sanderson to Marfa and even to New Mexico here recently. We live in Midland and his family has some land just outside of town that he has a deer hunting set up on. He checks his cameras every morning to see what is coming in. The way he checks them is to slide his card into his little digital camera. (very small screen) So after a little photoshop this is what he is going to see tomorrow. He is not going to know what hit him when he sees this tomorrow. I wish there was some way I had a video camera to get his initial reaction on tape. The lion looks a little big but I think he will overlook it. 

The second picture is what he is going to get in a couple of days and the third (- the black box) is for the finale the next day. 

I just hope he doesn't run those dogs from here to California looking for this ghost lion tomorrow.

If he did not always have a date that was three years off on his camera he could bust me real quick. But I think he would still overlook it.


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah thats pretty funny, haha


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats a good one. Everybody at work got a good laugh out of that. Be sure to let us know the outcome.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thats cold. Funny though. Be sure to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

lmao... use the bigfoot 1.. the gal is a little hard to believe


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

that first pic looks really good


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

How are you gonna get it on tha camera??? The ML is believable... the other two.. not so much. LMAO!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

haha nice!!! thats pretty funny, let us know how it goes


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Hope he isn't a 2cooler

great work


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

thats a good one. I wish i knew how to do that. My buddy would freak out.


----------



## ledfordtm (May 7, 2006)

*No phone call yet.*

As of now he hasn't been out to check his cameras but I will for sure keep you guys up to date when he does. To answer a few questions, he is not a 2cooler. I spent more time on the lion because I wanted it to be believeable for 24 or so hours, then the big foot just to let him know someone was messing with him, then the girl just to get a good laugh out of him. The second 2 pics are meant more for his laughs. I just took my computer and card reader out to his feeder and put the picture on his SD card. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

sweet deal..too bad you didnt have another trail cam to get (THE Look ) when he see's it


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's a good one there Coach Jones!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

So the questions is.....are the girls breast censored in the actual picture you loaded? LMAO!


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

I went back and read the original post when I seen the pic and it states (- the black box). So I am assuming it is uncensored.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...That is freakin hilarious! I would not put the girl on the card and I think I would wait a couple weeks or so before ya told him about bigfoot! 

I love it! Green to ya!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Have to set up another trail cam or video. Just think you could dig out the video for all future family events.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

thats hilarious!!


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL...That is freakin hilarious! I would not put the girl on the card and I think I would wait a couple weeks or so before ya told him about bigfoot!
> 
> I love it! Green to ya!


X2

Id make him scratch his head for a little while about the bigfoot one!!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, what's the rush??? Play this thing out for a few weeks.

This is gonna be good.

SR!


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

Go pull the card and change the dates and times to give a few days seperation, it may fly a little longer.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You have my respect as the ultimate jokester, funny stuff right there. rs


----------



## BIGBADZ71 (Sep 18, 2009)

any word yet on what happened?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crueler still, figure out just where the field of vision ends, then stick a big antler out there where all you can see in the pic is big horns.....he'll think he has a monster hanging around his feeder....


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

We're not as technologically sophisticated as you. We pranked one of our guys the old fashioned way. 1) get drunk; 2) get into gorilla outfit; 3) parade around in front of his cam.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Well*

Any updates???


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

LandPirate said:


> We're not as technologically sophisticated as you. We pranked one of our guys the old fashioned way. 1) get drunk; 2) get into gorilla outfit; 3) parade around in front of his cam.


#1 Why in the h3ll would you have a gorilla suit?

#2 Why would you have it out hunting?

Just wondering? lol!?!?!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Most costume rental stores (Frankel's, Party Boy, etc) should have the Gorilla suit. You could also get something like the Cowardly Lion or even a robot... Lots of ways to have fun with other people's game cam's!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Texas_Made said:


> #1 Why in the h3ll would you have a gorilla suit?
> 
> #2 Why would you have it out hunting?
> 
> Just wondering? lol!?!?!


Have you seen my brother??? Trust me, the gorilla suit is an improvement. If he has any chance of picking up a girl he's gotta do it in the gorilla suit....lol

Actually, the suit belongs to a buddy. Why he has it, I have no idea. But when I found out that he has it I had to borrow it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Great stunt. I like it. I would play it for a loooong time! too much fun.

I want a gorrila suit. Is that wierd?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I think you should get a costume of this HUGE deer and parade around the feeder. 
PS, make sure you don't do this during the day time, could get dangerous.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Deer Costume*



Tombo said:


> I think you should get a costume of this HUGE deer and parade around the feeder.
> PS, make sure you don't do this during the day time, could get dangerous.


I guess that would be one those "Here's your sign moments"!


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

My buddy played a joke on a good friend of ours at his lease. During the night he went to the feeder/stand where the practical joke would be played and connected christmas lights all in the trees around the area. When the feeder went off just before sunrise the entire area was lit up for about 3-5 seconds. Funny as hell.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Try putting a picture of the Siegfried and Roy tiger on his game cam. He'll really be afraid to chase this cat LOL...


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats a good prank...


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

That's a great prank!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

That is going to be hilarious! 

-El Cazador that is one funny picture.


----------

